# gift tips

## MonkeyMartin

gift is the best p2p program for Linux.  It takes a little work but it is worth it.

the gift home page http://gift.sourceforge.net/

this is what you have to emerge

```
emerge gift

emerge gift-fasttrack  

emerge gift-gnutella 

emerge gift-openft
```

gift                 (is the main program)

gift-fasttrack  (iplugin for the KaZaA network)

gift-gnutella   (plugin for the gnutella network)

gift-openft      (plugin for the openft network this network is great realy fast)

Now you nead a frontend for gift.  There are lots to choose from but only two that work well

Apollon (This decent KDE clients used to be KdeGiFT, good for KaZaA user )

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge apollon
```

giFTcurs (Cursed frontend that has been described as "seriously slick". Currently the best client available, and therefore recommended)

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge giftcurs
```

Now it has to be setup, run this command (you might have to be root)

```
gift-setup 
```

Just hiting enter will enter the default 

the things I changed were

the firs choce I enterd 

```
1
```

plugins I enterd this 

```
OpenFT:Gnutella:FastTrack
```

selected a incoming folder 

selected a completed folder

Now that it is setup you have to start it like this (don't have to be root) 

```
giftd -v 
```

you might have to try this more than once.  If this does not work than run the setup program agian and make sure everything is enter properly.

Now the frontend 

```
giFTcurs 
```

or 

```
apollon 
```

be pacent if you are not getting the result that you think you should, wait a little wile or restart gift that seams to solve the problem

If their are any mistakes pleas tell me and I will fix them.  Pleas add tips about gift.

If you can add any tips about using it with a router/firewall that would help alot.  

I am still learning alot when it comes to Linux.  I am trying to give back to the forums.  i hope this helps.

Another gift forum that might help https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=66884&highlight=gift+plugin

----------

## shade266

This is an excellent and comprehensive 'how to'. Unfortunately, I have tried the steps repeatedly resulting in failure. I had gift installed and working while running a 2.4.20 kernel. Even then I could only get the FastTrack plugin to work for me. There seems to be problem with one plugin working while the other doesn't. Entering the plugins 'OpenFT:Gnutella:FastTrack' will only allow  OpenFT to work while FastTrack is 'Unable to start (no idea why)...' And Gnutella isn't trying to connect or isn't being requested to do so. When I change the order I enter the plugins while in 'gift-setup' i get different error messages. I can't get beyond  

```
giftd -v
```

. perhaps its the 2.6.1 kernel not agreeing with something else. I dont know but i will keep at it and let you know.

----------

## ttw22

I've got giftcurs emerged, why won't it run?

```

root@woody tjay # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge --pretend giftcurs

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/giftcurs-0.6.1-r1

root@woody tjay # giftcurs

bash: giftcurs: command not found

root@woody tjay #

```

----------

## ToucanMan

Great documentation. You just made 2 slight errors. 

In order to run giFTcurs you must type:

```
 $ giFTcurs
```

and not:

```
 $ giftcurs
```

Also, you don't need to be root to run 

```
 $ giftd -v
```

.

Again, great post!

----------

## ttw22

Ahh, thanks!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shade266

I have been stumped over the plugin issue with giFT. Either one or more of the three plugins entered into gift-setup fails to start. Resulting in gift not being started. giftcurs emerged just fine as well as the three plugins. When I check the /usr/share ... directory everything is there. After running 

```
giftd -v
```

 the plugin config files are gone. If anyone running a 2.6 kernel has something to add for support it would not only benefit me but add to this great documentation.

----------

## snakattak3

 *shade266 wrote:*   

> I have been stumped over the plugin issue with giFT. Either one or more of the three plugins entered into gift-setup fails to start. Resulting in gift not being started. giftcurs emerged just fine as well as the three plugins. When I check the /usr/share ... directory everything is there. After running 
> 
> ```
> giftd -v
> ```
> ...

 

Same here. Right now, my OpenFT plugin isn't working, and the error message is not helpful at all.

```
giftd -v

[20:39] giftd 0.11.4 (Jan 11 2004 19:20:39) started

[20:39] OpenFT: ft_openft.c:151(openft_start): Booya! OpenFT in the house!

[20:39] *** GIFT-ERROR: OpenFT: unable to load OpenFT configuration

[20:39] *** GIFT-FATAL: unable to start 'OpenFT', no idea why (hopefully the protocol provided some info)

[20:39] *** Often times more information can be found in the log file or with the -v command line switch.
```

----------

## compuboy86

*bump* same as snakattack....some of the plugins fail to load

----------

## compuboy86

Ok, I took out OpenFT in the plugin list and so far seems to be working

----------

## shade266

I tried to omit one plugin or another as well but so far no go. I don't understand why portage isn't putting the config files where they need to go. I don't expect perfection by any means because then I would become bored with Gentoo. But after 80+ emerges and triple the sum of that in different configs it is growing tiresome. I complain now however, when I get portage and/or the plugins to behave I will add to the documentations.

----------

## MonkeyMartin

ToucanMan:

I mad the changes changes (thanks for the feedboack) 

I can't help with the plugin problem,  my first post is what worked for me.  

this is what I did when I had problems 

```
1. run setup again

2. run this command giftd -v over and over 

3. look in /usr/portage/net-p2p and make sure you installed the newest version of gift and each plugin 

4. try installing the pogram again

```

I wish I could have helped.  once you get it working you will be pleased.

----------

## crazedmodder

OpenFT is SUPPOSED to be there as one of the plugins (as said by the setup util).  ALso, I'm not 100% sure but I think I remember seeing during setup that FT and Gnutella won't work at the same time (again not sure, but I think.)

Hopefully this might solve some plugin probs.

Also, after you actually get it working it's better (depends on how you look at it) to use 

```
gitfd -d
```

to start it, the -d means detached, so you can use the console for other things while gift is running, if done in a term you can close term wtv and it won't kill the deamon.

**Edit**

Also, when I installed it some of the other plug-ins needed to be configured.  I'll look for what files and post back.

Ok I'm not sure, all I can find are templates in /usr/share/giFT/

I found a OpenFT conf file in ~/.giFT/OpenFT/

Check for those because I'm not sure if I used the templates to build the conf so I'm sorry I can't really help more  :Sad: 

**Edit2**

I'm using 2.6.1 gentoo-dev-sources and that's pretty much what I did, I think it's the same.

**Edit3**

As of this post my giFT deamon starts, but the ui's can't connect...

**Edit4**

Sorry for so many edits, but it works now, before it couldn't access the libOpenFT, try running giftd -w as root and see if that helps

----------

## Arkanjo

Works here almost out-off-the-box with OpenFT:Gnutella:FastTrack

FastTrack installed on a diferent path but that as all of my troubles

thanks for the How-to  :Smile: 

----------

## Vishruth

What I did...

1. 

```
emerge -v gift giftcurs giftoxic giftui apollon
```

2. 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -v gift-openft gift-fasttrack gift-gnutella
```

3. 

```
gift-setup
```

 (went on hitting the return key for pretty much everything)

4. 

```
giftd -d
```

Both OpenFT and FastTrack work without any problems whatsoever. But gift never manages to get connected to the Gnutella network.

Apollon is really nice. But it's been doing a few weird things on my mostly Gnome desktop setup. To start with, it sometimes opens up 2 or more apollon windows when I hit startx... So I had to stop using it even though I loved its Kazaa-Lite like "preview" and "search more" features.

----------

## tactless

Here's what I do to run giftd:

First, create a user called giftd, and set gift up for him (gift-setup and all). Set the permissions on his download directories so you can access them (preferably - for a certain group).

Then I've created the following 3 scripts:

~giftd/bin/start-giftd:    (chmod a+x)

```
#!/bin/sh

RETVAL=0

if [ -z `pidof giftd` ]; then

        giftd -d 2> ~/.giftd.pid;

else

        false;

fi
```

~giftd/bin/stop-giftd:    (chmod a+x)

```
#!/bin/sh

if [ -e ~/.giftd.pid ]; then

        PID=`sed 's/.*giFT: //' ~/.giftd.pid`;

        kill $PID;

        if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then

                rm ~/.giftd.pid

        fi

elif [ -n `pidof giftd` ]; then

        kill `pidof giftd`;

else

        false;

fi
```

And finally:

/etc/init.d/giftd:     (chmod a+x)

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

        need net

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting giftd"

        su - giftd -c "~/bin/start-giftd"

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping giftd"

        su - giftd -c "~/bin/stop-giftd"

        eend $?

}
```

Then you might want to:

```
rc-update add giftd default

/etc/init.d/giftd start
```

----------

## dub

I had to do only one more thing....

gift-gnutella was installing all the files in /usr/share/giFT/giFT/Gnutella/

(i.e. Gnutella.conf) so, when running giftd -v, said that it can't find Gnutella.conf.

I had to move the Gnutella directory to /usr/share/giFT/Gnutella

this way giftd can find the .conf, but another problem appeared. It tried to copy the Gnutella.conf to ~/.giFT/Gnutella/Gnutela.conf, but it failed!. So I mkdir ~/.giFT/Gnutella/ and cp Gnutela.conf to that new directory.

The same problems happend to FastTrack, and of course, the same procedure solved it.

Thank you for posting all this info!.

Now I have to see why all my downloads get "Remotely Queued", I can't download anything. Or it says connection failed, or remotely queued.

any idea?

p.s. sorry for my english

----------

## Zvezda

 *dub wrote:*   

> I had to do only one more thing....
> 
> gift-gnutella was installing all the files in /usr/share/giFT/giFT/Gnutella/
> 
> (i.e. Gnutella.conf) so, when running giftd -v, said that it can't find Gnutella.conf.
> ...

 

Good Lord! I had the same problem, and this procedure solves it. THANKS!

BTW: I hope somebody goes and fixes the ebuilds!

-Z

----------

## _dook_master_

```
jeff@deepthought jeff $ giftd -v

[21:06] giftd 0.11.4 (Feb  5 2004 15:41:21) started

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:298(fst_giftcb_start): starting up

[21:06] *** GIFT-WARNING: FastTrack: Local file "/home/jeff/.giFT/FastTrack/FastTrack.conf" does not exist, copying default from "/usr/share/giFT/FastTrack/FastTrack.conf"

[21:06] *** GIFT-WARNING: FastTrack: Local file "/home/jeff/.giFT/FastTrack/nodes" does not exist, copying default from "/usr/share/giFT/FastTrack/nodes"

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:333(fst_giftcb_start): Loaded 647 supernode addresses from nodes file "/home/jeff/.giFT/FastTrack/nodes"

[21:06] *** GIFT-WARNING: FastTrack: Local file "/home/jeff/.giFT/FastTrack/banlist" does not exist, copying default from "/usr/share/giFT/FastTrack/banlist"

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:347(fst_giftcb_start): Loaded 591 banned ip ranges from "/home/jeff/.giFT/FastTrack/banlist"

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:367(fst_giftcb_start): Http server listening on port 1214

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:394(fst_giftcb_start): adding fm2.imesh.com:1214 as temporary index node

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_session.c:107(fst_session_connect): connecting to fm2.imesh.com(212.179.35.118):1214

[21:06] *** GIFT-WARNING: updating index...

[21:06] giFT: giftd.c:711(init_transfer): recovered 0 state transfers

[21:06] giFT: share_cache.c:900(share_write_index): entered

[21:06] giFT: share_cache.c:609(share_build_index): entered

[21:06] giFT: share_cache.c:612(share_build_index): *** creating new shares file[21:06] giFT: share_cache.c:933(share_write_index): descending root: /home/jeff/.giFT/completed...

[21:06] giFT: share_cache.c:518(path_traverse): descending /home/jeff/.giFT/completed...

[21:06] giFT: share_cache.c:1141(share_read_index): entered

[21:06] giFT: share_cache.c:609(share_build_index): entered

[21:06] giFT: share_cache.c:1155(share_read_index): total shares: 0 (0.00MB)

[21:06] *** GIFT-ERROR: poll: Interrupted system call

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:115(fst_plugin_session_callback): local ip: 192.168.1.105

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_session.c:527(session_do_handshake): outgoing enc_type: 0xA9, incoming enc_type: 0xA9

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_session.c:367(session_decrypt_packet): remote network name is "fileshare"

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_session.c:553(session_greet_suppernode): sending ip, bandwidth and user name to supernode

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:122(fst_plugin_session_callback): supernode connection established to fm2.imesh.com:1214, load: 0%

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:160(fst_plugin_session_callback): added 200 received supernode IPs to nodes list

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:165(fst_plugin_session_callback): disconnecting from index node

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_session.c:141(fst_session_disconnect): disconnected from fm2.imesh.com:1214

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_session.c:107(fst_session_connect): connecting to 204.185.162.11(204.185.162.11):1407

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:115(fst_plugin_session_callback): local ip: 192.168.1.105

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_session.c:527(session_do_handshake): outgoing enc_type: 0xA9, incoming enc_type: 0xA9

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_session.c:367(session_decrypt_packet): remote network name is "KaZaA"

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_session.c:553(session_greet_suppernode): sending ip, bandwidth and user name to supernode

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:122(fst_plugin_session_callback): supernode connection established to 204.185.162.11:1407, load: 65%

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:160(fst_plugin_session_callback): added 200 received supernode IPs to nodes list

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:211(fst_plugin_session_callback): received network name: "KaZaA", sending ours: "KaZaA"

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:234(fst_plugin_session_callback): received external ip: (NO IP FOR YOU)

[21:06] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:201(fst_plugin_session_callback): received network stats: 2812964 users, 462567087 files, 3866944 GB

 
```

and it just stops there. any ideas?

another thing is, how do i start giftui once i get gift working?

----------

## wolf31o2

It looks like gift *is* working... it usually helps to run it in the background... then run your UI app in another console/window...

----------

## cram

To summarize some of the posts above, your ~/.giFT directory should contain subdirectories called OpenFT, Gnutella, and FastTrack.  These directories should  contain OpenFT.conf, Gnutella.conf, and FastTrack.conf respectively.  Also, the OpenFT directory should have a 'nodes' file, and Gnutella should have a 'gwebcaches' file.

If any of these direcotries do not exist, create them manually, then copy the appropriate files from /usr/share/giFT/<plugin>/  or /usr/share/giFT/giFT/<plugin>.

edit:  fixed a typo

----------

## Dr Gonzo

I can't seem to get searches to work.  I've had this problem for quite a while.  First, I emerged the stuff with portage.  Then, I unmerged it all, deleted my .giFT directlry, and installed the full apollon package.  It seemed to install a later version of giFTd, but I still have the same problems.

Here's my output, or at least part of it.  After this, it generally keeps on finding bad sockets/timeouts.  Please help!  By the way, I'm running a firewall, but I'm not supposed to be functioning as a search node.  Do I need to forward any ports?  I already forwarded the ports in the giftd.conf file.

```

0:14:42] giftd 0.11.6 (Feb 16 2004 22:46:27) started

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_openft.c:256(openft_start): Booya! OpenFT in the house!

[00:14:42] *** GIFT-WARNING: OpenFT: guessing max_active=600

[00:14:42] *** GIFT-ERROR: OpenFT: setrlimit(4096): Invalid argument

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_node_cache.c:101(read_cache): opening nodes cache from /home/drell/.giFT/OpenFT/nodes...

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_node_cache.c:126(read_cache): successfully read 98 nodes

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 68.116.100.143:1215

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:509(start_connection): 68.116.100.143:1215: costs 30

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 207.237.199.219:1214

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:509(start_connection): 207.237.199.219:1214: costs 18

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 131.211.232.225:1215

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:509(start_connection): 131.211.232.225:1215: costs 20

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 213.84.83.5:1454

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:509(start_connection): 213.84.83.5:1454: costs 16

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 209.6.254.95:1929

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:509(start_connection): 209.6.254.95:1929: costs 4

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 65.64.228.79:1611

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:509(start_connection): 65.64.228.79:1611: costs 4

[00:14:42] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:629(ft_conn_initial): began 6 connections (remaining weight: 0)

[00:14:42] *** GIFT-WARNING: updating index...

[00:14:42] giFT: giftd.c:713(init_transfer): recovered 0 state transfers

[00:14:42] giFT: share_cache.c:905(share_write_index): entered

[00:14:42] giFT: share_cache.c:612(share_build_index): entered

[00:14:42] OpenFT: 207.237.199.219:1214 (INDEX) -> FINAL:

[00:14:42] giFT: share_cache.c:943(share_write_index): descending root: /home/drell/Share...

[00:14:42] giFT: share_cache.c:521(path_traverse): descending /home/drell/Share...

[00:14:42] [00:14:42] OpenFT: 65.64.228.79:1611 (INDEX) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

giFT: share_cache.c:943(share_write_index): descending root: /home/drell/Video/Star-Trek-TOS...

[00:14:42] giFT: share_cache.c:521(path_traverse): descending /home/drell/Video/Star-Trek-TOS...

[00:14:42] OpenFT: 131.211.232.225:1215 (INDEX) -> FINAL:

[00:14:42] OpenFT: 213.84.83.5:1454 (INDEX) -> FINAL:

[00:14:43] OpenFT: 209.6.254.95:1929 (INDEX) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

[00:14:43] OpenFT: 207.237.199.219:1214     INDEX (+INDEX)

[00:14:43] OpenFT: 131.211.232.225:1215     INDEX (+INDEX)

[00:14:43] OpenFT: 213.84.83.5:1454         INDEX (+INDEX)

[00:14:44] OpenFT: [131.211.232.225]: ft_sharing.c:143(ft_child_response): request refused

[00:14:44] OpenFT: 131.211.232.225:1215     INDEX (+NONE)

[00:15:42] OpenFT: 68.116.100.143:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[00:16:42] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:314(keep_alive): kept 0 connections alive

[00:16:42] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:341(acquire_new_stuff): seeking more parents...

[00:16:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 67.114.250.205:1900

[00:16:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 213.103.42.83:1396

[00:16:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 82.64.174.78:2125

[00:16:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 148.240.117.241:1851

[00:16:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 213.103.205.175:1644

[00:16:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 81.86.224.56:1492

[00:16:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 68.116.100.143:1215

[00:16:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 24.108.212.57:1379

[00:16:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 193.11.250.189:1215

[00:16:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 81.96.69.21:1214

[00:16:42] OpenFT: 213.103.205.175:1644 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

[00:16:44] OpenFT: 193.11.250.189:1215 (INDEX) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

[00:16:44] OpenFT: 82.64.174.78:2125 (INDEX) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

[00:16:44] OpenFT: 81.86.224.56:1492 (INDEX) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

[00:17:41] OpenFT: 213.84.83.5:1454 (INDEX) -> DISCO: EOF from socket

[00:17:42] OpenFT: 67.114.250.205:1900 (INDEX) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[00:17:42] OpenFT: 213.103.42.83:1396 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[00:17:42] OpenFT: 148.240.117.241:1851 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[00:17:42] OpenFT: 68.116.100.143:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[00:17:42] OpenFT: 24.108.212.57:1379 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[00:17:42] OpenFT: 81.96.69.21:1214 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[00:17:53] OpenFT: 131.211.232.225:1215 (INDEX) -> DISCO: EOF from socket

[00:18:24] OpenFT: 207.237.199.219:1214 (INDEX) -> DISCO: EOF from socket

[00:18:42] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:314(keep_alive): kept 0 connections alive

[00:18:42] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:341(acquire_new_stuff): seeking more parents...

[00:18:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 68.116.100.143:1215

[00:18:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 24.108.212.57:1379

[00:18:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 193.11.250.189:1215

[00:18:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 81.96.69.21:1214

[00:18:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 208.187.76.24:2156

[00:18:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 64.18.106.196:1705

[00:18:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 68.248.8.131:1816

[00:18:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 67.30.194.234:1080

[00:18:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 66.19.210.126:1565

[00:18:42] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 213.103.208.69:1644

[00:18:42] OpenFT: 68.248.8.131:1816 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

[00:18:42] OpenFT: 208.187.76.24:2156 (INDEX) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

[00:18:42] OpenFT: 193.11.250.189:1215 (INDEX) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

[00:18:42] OpenFT: 67.30.194.234:1080 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

[00:18:47] OpenFT: 64.18.106.196:1705 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

```

----------

## totoffe

+1 Cram.

Thanks for the tip, that was exactly my problem.

----------

## totoffe

Oups still got a problem :

the results of a search always point to a FastTrack user and never to Gnutella or OpenFT, but I installed the plugins, the deamons doesn't seem to manage to connect to servers :

5:12] Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:629(get_random_cache): couldn't find random cache

[20:15:12] Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:704(access_gwebcaches): error looking up cache

[20:15:12] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

[20:15:18] OpenFT: 217.224.18.238:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

[20:15:22] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[20:15:22] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[20:15:22] *** GIFT-WARNING: Gnutella: skipping webcache http://gwc.threeputt.org/gwebcache2/gcache.cgi, in bad gwebcaches

[20:15:22] *** GIFT-WARNING: Gnutella: skipping webcache http://gwebcache.jonatkins.com/cgi-bin/gwebcache.cgi, in bad gwebcaches

[20:15:22] *** GIFT-WARNING: Gnutella: skipping webcache http://nocilla.boimorto.com/cgi-bin/gnocilla.pl, in bad gwebcaches

[20:15:22] *** GIFT-WARNING: Gnutella: skipping webcache http://cgi.verplant.org/octoGCache, in bad gwebcaches

[20:15:22] *** GIFT-WARNING: Gnutella: skipping webcache http://gc.ourmayday.org/gcache/gcache.php, in bad gwebcaches

[20:15:22] *** GIFT-WARNING: Gnutella: skipping webcache http://gwc.fspn.cryptnet.net/gcache.cgi, in bad gwebcaches

[20:15:22] Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:629(get_random_cache): couldn't find random cache

[20:15:22] Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:704(access_gwebcaches): error looking up cache

[20:15:22] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

[20:15:32] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[20:15:32] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[20:15:32] *** GIFT-WARNING: Gnutella: skipping webcache http://gwc.threeputt.org/gwebcache2/gcache.cgi, in bad gwebcaches

[20:15:32] *** GIFT-WARNING: Gnutella: skipping webcache http://gwebcache.jonatkins.com/cgi-bin/gwebcache.cgi, in bad gwebcaches

[20:15:32] *** GIFT-WARNING: Gnutella: skipping webcache http://nocilla.boimorto.com/cgi-bin/gnocilla.pl, in bad gwebcaches

[20:15:32] *** GIFT-WARNING: Gnutella: skipping webcache http://cgi.verplant.org/octoGCache, in bad gwebcaches

[20:15:32] *** GIFT-WARNING: Gnutella: skipping webcache http://gc.ourmayday.org/gcache/gcache.php, in bad gwebcaches

[20:15:32] *** GIFT-WARNING: Gnutella: skipping webcache http://gwc.fspn.cryptnet.net/gcache.cgi, in bad gwebcaches

[20:15:32] Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:629(get_random_cache): couldn't find random cache

[20:15:32] Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:704(access_gwebcaches): error looking up cache

[20:15:32] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes.

did you solve this problem???

----------

## cram

I'm not sure, but it looks like it can't find any good caches in your gwebcaches file.  Here's what mine looks like:

```

http://128.211.214.246/gcache.php 0

http://209.197.225.202/gcache.php 0

http://66.78.61.146/index.php 0

http://bobsmith.kicks-ass.org/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://broneer.free.fr/gcache/gcache.php 0

http://burgwinkel.com/gcache.php 0

http://cache.mynapster.com/index.php 0

http://cgi.verplant.org/octoGCache 0

http://cmt.homeip.net/gwebcache-0.7.5/gcache.php 0

http://deftone.free.fr/elinul/gcache.php 0

http://diamond-host.com/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://dlaikar.de/gcache-mac/gcache.php 0

http://ds.tranzision.com/cache/gcache.php 0

http://emilia.ath.cx/~mikama/gcache.php 0

http://firebird.shacknet.nu:7777/cgi-bin/gcache.cgi 0

http://g2cache.theg2.net/gwcache/lynnx.asp 0

http://gattinger.org/gcache/gcache.php 0

http://gcache.cloppy.net/ 0

http://gcache.scottdial.com/gcache.php 0

http://gc.ourmayday.org/gcache/gcache.php 0

http://gnutella.bounceme.net/gnetcache 0

http://grupaprojektor.host.sk/gcache.php 0

http://gwc.fspn.cryptnet.net/gcache.cgi 0

http://gwc.gnewsgroups.com/cgi-bin/gcache.cgi 0

http://gwcii.julianfamily.org/gwcii.php 0

http://gwc.ionichost.com/gwc.php 0

http://gwc.nickstallman.net/gcache.asp 0

http://gwc.threeputt.org/gwebcache2/gcache.cgi 0

http://gwebcache3.jonatkins.org.uk/perlgcache.cgi 0

http://gwebcache.bearshare.net/ 0

http://gwebcache.jonatkins.com/cgi-bin/gwebcache.cgi 0

http://herb.kicks-ass.net/gwebcache/ 0

http://huithome.xs4all.nl/gwebcache/lynnx.aspx 0

http://ims.ecn.purdue.edu/~mckeowbc/gcache.php 0

http://invalidsubdomain.toddenrentieren.net/gcache.php 0

http://members.lycos.co.uk/kunkie/gcache.php 0

http://members.lycos.nl/dutchgwebcache/cache-4/gcache.php 0

http://membres.lycos.fr/tium2000/gcache.php 0

http://mitglied.lycos.de/phpgk/ 0

http://move.along.move.along.there.is.nothing.to.see.here.at.bishopston.net:23558/ 0

http://nocilla.boimorto.com/cgi-bin/gnocilla.pl 0

http://nowinside.netfirms.com/cgi-bin/gnocilla.pl 0

http://p2pdotcn.gotdns.org/pcache/pcache.php 0

http://r3dk0w.dyndns.org/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://rainbow.cs.unipi.gr/~p02161/gwebcache-0.7.5/gcache.php 0

http://raphael.manfredi.free.fr/gwc/gcache.php 0

http://tv2knet.basm.be/gcache.php 0

http://ui.upce.cz/~mirek/perlgcache.cgi 0

http://usuarios.lycos.es/coolebra/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://www21.brinkster.com/codered2/lynn.asp 0

http://www.bearguru.com/gcache/gcache.asp 0

http://www.diamond-host.com/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.dta-clan.com/gerry.asp 0

http://www.easypublish.net/gwebcache/gcache.asp 0

http://www.gbwebpro.com/guo/lynn/cache/lynn.asp 0

http://www.gwc2.ip3.com/cgi-bin/gwc2/gcache.cgi 0

http://www.inthetrunk.com/gcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.labyrinth.net.au/~micallef/gcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.lostdaemon.net/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.picotrillion.com/gcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.puxie.nl/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.rodage.net/gnetcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.sonic.net/~oceanowl/gcache.php 0

http://www.spiderplayer.net/gwebcache.aspx 0

http://www.sulari.com/cgi-bin/perlgcache.cgi 0

http://www.theholt.net/gcache.php 0

http://www.waddell.ch/cache/ 0

http://www.wtndrifters.com/gcache.php 0

http://www.xolox.nl/gwebcache/ 0

http://www.yellowgoat.net/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

```

----------

## totoffe

Ok I copied yours, but where do you update this file? have you a link, or it was just by chance??

----------

## cram

just by chance I guess.  I don't know of any official place for good gwebcaches.  There is however a semi-official OpenFT nodes file at  http://jasta.gotlinux.org/gift/nodes.

Did the new gwebcaches file work then?

----------

## totoffe

Still doesn't want to connect to gnutella or OpenFT...

----------

## BWoso

where shoud the gwebcaches file be? I have it at /usr/share/giFT/Gnutella/gwebcaches and when I type giftd -v it eventually says [01:31:15] *** GIFT-ERROR: gwebcaches file doesn't exist?  Where do I need to put the file?

----------

## cram

It needs to be at ~/.giFT/Gnutella/gwebcaches

If the Gnutella subdirectory doesn't exist, create it.

----------

## BWoso

it was in /usr/share/giFT/Gnutella/gwebcaches and I also put it in /usr/share/.giFT/Gnutella/gwebcaches and I still get the same error

----------

## cram

 *Quote:*   

> it was in /usr/share/giFT/Gnutella/gwebcaches and I also put it in /usr/share/.giFT/Gnutella/gwebcaches and I still get the same error

 

The ~ character is an abbreviation for your home directory, so it should be at /home/<yourname>/.giFT/Gnutella/gwebcaches.

----------

## BWoso

Amazing, if it wasn't for my ingnorance I would have had this working weeks ago. Thanks for your help.

----------

## celloandy

Not sure if this is the place to ask, but just a quick question about Fasttrack.  I know that a couple of months ago, after the Kazaa people shut down Kazaa lite, they changed the FT protocols keep K-lite people from being able to use the network.  The result is that now, you can barely find anything using K-lite, since you can't search the files of the vast majority of Kazaa users.  Does anyone know if gift-FT has been updated to the new protocol to avoid this problem.  I can't find it anywhere on the gift-FT site.

Andrew

----------

## MooktaKiNG

I am behind a firewall, i was wondering does anyone know which ports i shoulld forward to my PC?

My firewall needs to know what incoming and outgoing ports to allow. Does anyone know what ports i should open? ports for OpenFT, Gnutella, and FastTrack 

Thank you.

----------

## cram

 *Quote:*   

> Does anyone know if gift-FT has been updated to the new protocol to avoid this problem.

 

Yes, newer versions of giFT-Fasttrack support the new encryption

----------

## cram

 *Quote:*   

> I am behind a firewall, i was wondering does anyone know which ports i shoulld forward to my PC?

 

the Gnutella and FasttTrack ports are well-documented, a web search will tell you what you need, tho' IIRC 6346 is one of them.  OpenFT ports are different for every user and by default are selected randomly when you run giFT-setup.  Check in ~/.giFT/OpenFT/OpenFT.conf for the lines

```
port=xxxx

http_port=xxxx
```

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *cram wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I am behind a firewall, i was wondering does anyone know which ports i shoulld forward to my PC? 
> 
> the Gnutella and FasttTrack ports are well-documented, a web search will tell you what you need, tho' IIRC 6346 is one of them.  OpenFT ports are different for every user and by default are selected randomly when you run giFT-setup.  Check in ~/.giFT/OpenFT/OpenFT.conf for the lines
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Are these ports incoming and outgoing ports?

I can't seem to connect even though i forwarded the ports.

----------

## cram

 *Quote:*   

> Are these ports incoming and outgoing ports? 

 

That's all you should need for the ports.

Ensure that you have a nodes file in ~/giFT/OpenFT, and maybe try grabbing the nodes from the giFT site (link is in my post at the top of this page).

If that doesn't work, post some of your giftd.log file.

----------

## MooktaKiNG

I've opened up all the ports that were mensioned in the config file for OpenFT (lets get one plugin working first  :Very Happy: ). I've opened them in both directions, from my server to the net and from the local network to the server.

I've copied the nodes from the post previously ^^

into ~/.giFT/OpenFT/nodes

I still get errors. 

It seems that giFT can't connect to the other servers. I keep getting timeout. here's the log:

```

[20:32:13] giftd 0.11.6 (Mar 11 2004 20:16:22) started

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_openft.c:256(openft_start): Booya! OpenFT in the house!

[20:32:13] *** GIFT-WARNING: OpenFT: guessing max_active=600

[20:32:13] *** GIFT-ERROR: OpenFT: setrlimit(4096): Invalid argument

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_node_cache.c:101(read_cache): opening nodes cache from /home/mma/.giFT/OpenFT/nodes...

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_node_cache.c:126(read_cache): successfully read 31 nodes

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 63.64.215.43:2002

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:509(start_connection): 63.64.215.43:2002: costs 4

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 67.172.98.77:1215

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:509(start_connection): 67.172.98.77:1215: costs 4

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 82.69.44.175:1699

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:509(start_connection): 82.69.44.175:1699: costs 4

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 217.255.124.232:1223

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:509(start_connection): 217.255.124.232:1223: costs 4

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 68.77.119.231:2120

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:509(start_connection): 68.77.119.231:2120: costs 4

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 24.224.158.227:1256

.......

.......

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:629(ft_conn_initial): began 23 connections (remaining weight: 0)

[20:32:13] *** GIFT-WARNING: updating index...

[20:32:13] giFT: giftd.c:713(init_transfer): recovered 0 state transfers

[20:32:13] giFT: share_cache.c:905(share_write_index): entered

[20:32:13] giFT: share_cache.c:612(share_build_index): entered

[20:32:13] giFT: share_cache.c:943(share_write_index): descending root: /home/mma/.giFT/completed...

[20:32:13] giFT: share_cache.c:521(path_traverse): descending /home/mma/.giFT/completed...

[20:32:13] giFT: share_cache.c:1148(share_read_index): entered

[20:32:13] giFT: share_cache.c:612(share_build_index): entered

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_share.c:285(openft_share_sync): beginning share sync...

[20:32:13] OpenFT: ft_share.c:285(openft_share_sync): finishing share sync...

[20:32:13] giFT: share_cache.c:1162(share_read_index): total shares: 0 (0.00MB)

[20:32:13] *** GIFT-ERROR: poll: Interrupted system call

[20:33:09] if_event.c:472(if_event_attach): 192.168.1.2

[20:33:09] giFT: daemon.c:507(dcmd_share): entered

[20:33:09] giFT: daemon.c:507(dcmd_share): entered

[20:33:09] *** GIFT-WARNING: updating index...

[20:33:09] giFT: share_cache.c:905(share_write_index): entered

[20:33:09] giFT: share_cache.c:612(share_build_index): entered

[20:33:09] giFT: share_cache.c:943(share_write_index): descending root: /home/mma/.giFT/completed...

[20:33:09] giFT: share_cache.c:521(path_traverse): descending /home/mma/.giFT/completed...

[20:33:09] giFT: share_cache.c:1148(share_read_index): entered

[20:33:09] giFT: share_cache.c:612(share_build_index): entered

[20:33:09] OpenFT: ft_share.c:285(openft_share_sync): beginning share sync...

[20:33:09] OpenFT: ft_share.c:285(openft_share_sync): finishing share sync...

[20:33:09] giFT: share_cache.c:1162(share_read_index): total shares: 0 (0.00MB)

[20:33:09] *** GIFT-ERROR: poll: Interrupted system call

[20:33:09] *** GIFT-WARNING: OpenFT: no stats-provider found, falling back to number of established connections (0)...

[20:33:12] *** GIFT-WARNING: OpenFT: no stats-provider found, falling back to number of established connections (0)...

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 63.64.215.43:2002 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 67.172.98.77:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 82.69.44.175:1699 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 217.255.124.232:1223 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 68.77.119.231:2120 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 24.224.158.227:1256 (INDEX) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 81.180.68.23:1454 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 66.67.200.158:1477 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 216.99.99.151:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 24.0.208.191:1965 (INDEX) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 200.106.171.4:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 68.46.240.224:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 24.8.226.223:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 65.121.142.55:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 24.20.40.178:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 200.66.172.57:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 24.166.17.91:1284 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 206.107.157.143:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 172.158.71.168:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 213.148.229.43:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 67.202.9.252:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 62.163.223.51:1215 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:13] OpenFT: 151.205.108.96:1860 (INDEX) -> DISCO: Connection timed out

[20:33:19] *** GIFT-WARNING: OpenFT: no stats-provider found, falling back to number of established connections (0)...

[20:33:26] if_event.c:478(if_event_detach): 192.168.1.2

[20:33:28] *** GIFT-ERROR: poll: Interrupted system call

[20:33:28] OpenFT: ft_openft.c:301(openft_destroy): flushed 30 nodes

```

Has anyone got this error? please help.

Thank you

----------

## viperlin

the newest giFTui is great, multple searches and such, daemon control (starts on program startup, closes on exit, or asks if you want it to be killed)

 :Surprised: 

----------

## squall14716

 *tactless wrote:*   

> Here's what I do to run giftd:
> 
> First, create a user called giftd, and set gift up for him (gift-setup and all). Set the permissions on his download directories so you can access them (preferably - for a certain group).
> 
> Then I've created the following 3 scripts:
> ...

 

"start-giftd: line 5: [: 12339: binary operator expected"

----------

## ereptor

hi i'm using giFTcurs only on  the FastTrack network right now and the demon  has been unexpectedly dying

so i ran giftd -v iinstead of gifd -d and it runs fine until i try to do something in giFTcurs...

when i do it exits with a segmentation faule...any idea's anyone?

[13:25:59] FastTrack: fst_search.c:368(fst_searchlist_process_reply): received query end for search not in list, fst_id = 3

Segmentation fault

----------

## CHAOSACES

I have a little script that launches giftd as a daemon, fires up giFTcurs, and then kills giftd when giFTcurs closes.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #! /bin/bash
> 
> giftd -d && \
> ...

 

If you save this as 'gift' in your /usr/local/bin directory, all you have to do is launch a terminal emulator (or run from the terminal) and type 'gift'.  I know, this isn't much of a script, but it gets the job done.  And the one I use is a bit more envolved because I have gift setup to require two volumes that I normally don't have mounted, but I've omitted all of my conditional stuff because they only really serve my own purpose.

----------

## viperlin

giFTui has control for giftd

i just have a main server running giftd and all PC's on my lan use giftui to connect to that  :Smile: 

it works....

----------

## thisboyiscrazy

I was wondering if someone could help me here is what I am looking for.

a system gift deamon that many ui's can connect to, but does not run all the time / only gets started when someone needs it.

is this possible with giftd and maybe xinetd?

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> giFTui has control for giftd
> 
> i just have a main server running giftd and all PC's on my lan use giftui to connect to that 
> 
> it works....

 

If someone is download does the download gets saved on the client PC or is it at the server?

Becuase i think i remember that you can close the client and the download will continue.

----------

## viperlin

all downloads are going to /mnt/gift on my server, which is shared over NFS for my gentoo PC's and samba for my windows PC's

full read-write permission, it's just me my sis and my dad using that, i feel it's safe. the samba and nfs is purely LAN.

----------

## thisboyiscrazy

yeah thats exactly what I would like, but more or less have giftd start on demand, the shut down when no one is using it.

----------

## viperlin

isn't it xinetd that detects if a request is made to a port and runs the server when needed? i've not played with it so i cant help much

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> isn't it xinetd that detects if a request is made to a port and runs the server when needed? i've not played with it so i cant help much

 

yeh it is. But will gift work that xinetd? not sure.

Also doesn't it require a lot of time to connect. i don't think it would be very good in that sense.

----------

## provicemo

Doesn't apollon automagically configure gift, and also start/stop as apollon is opened/closed?

cause in the past i never configured anything and apollon just worked.

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *provicemo wrote:*   

> Doesn't apollon automagically configure gift, and also start/stop as apollon is opened/closed?
> 
> cause in the past i never configured anything and apollon just worked.

 

It does. and few other clients too.

But i'm not sure if it would would through the network, i guess it should, since it is a server/client software.

----------

## Boris27

Is it possible to have apollon talk to a distant giftd? I understand giftd can play the deamon for a load of clients, so I wondered if apollon could use that.

----------

## kronon

I asked that my self yesterday (Hot to make apollon connect to an other gift deamon). The answer is you can't. Sorry.

But what you can do is make you local gift deamon connect to a remote gift deamon in .giFt/ui/ui.conf

That did the trick for me:).

I came across this solution because another program made this change for me and suddenly it worked for me, then I started searching for the ip of my server (where giftd runs on) en then the ui.conf poped out.

----------

## BlindSpy

awesome guide!

----------

## celloandy

So the lead dev of gift-FT (mkern) also develops a win32 frontend called KCeasy, which used to ship with gift-FT.  However, Sharman networks sent him a cease-and-desist with regard to KCeasy, and he stopped including the fasttrack plugin.  It's also looking like development has kinda died on gift-FT... so, basically, the situation is looking pretty sucky.  The next time Sharman decides to change the protocol, we're screwed again.

Andrew

----------

## Squinky86

 *celloandy wrote:*   

> The next time Sharman decides to change the protocol, we're screwed again.

 

Anything but! There are many active developers for such plugins- most human resources are currently being used to develop the main giFT daemon.

 *kronon wrote:*   

> I asked that my self yesterday (Hot to make apollon connect to an other gift deamon). The answer is you can't. Sorry.
> 
> But what you can do is make you local gift deamon connect to a remote gift deamon in .giFt/ui/ui.conf
> 
> That did the trick for me:).

 

You lazy lazy user! Tsk tsk! Hehe, that's ok, because with the new versions of giFT and its frontends in portage, we here at the Gentoo Foundation have made it easier for you to have a central giFT server! Enjoy:

Squinky's Difficulty Rating: easy

Estimated time to follow howto: 15 minutes

GiFT is a powerful peer to peer daemon with support for many popular p2p protocols. This howto will teach you how to set up a central giFT server and have all your clients connect to it.

What this howto requires:

>=net-p2p/gift-0.11.6-r1

a central "server" machine and as many clients as you want to hook up to it

a frontend for the clients to connect to the server

OPTIONAL: gift-fasttrack [for KaZaA network] gift-gnutella gift-openft

Section 1.0: Server Installation

On your server box, please emerge the latest version of giFT in portage. For this howto, you will need AT LEAST gift-0.11.6-r1.

EDIT: 0.11.6-r1 now stable in portage.

```
# emerge gift
```

GiFT will need plugins in order to be able to connect to peers. GiFT is capable of using many networks at once:

```
# emerge gift-fasttrack gift-gnutella gift-openft
```

Section 1.1: Client Installation

There are a few different frontends for giFT to chose from. My preferred one is apollon (kde/qt), but you may prefer giftui (gtk) or giftcurs (ncurses) or even giftoxic (gtk). Take your choice, we will cover each one of these in the "client useage" section. You may want to try all of them and then chose your favorite.

Section 2.0: Server Setup

On your server box, you need to get a working configuration so that giFT can run with all your requested protocols.  As a regular user, run:

```
$ gift-setup
```

and follow the instructions. The main things you might want to change from default are:

the first question (set to non-zero so that giFT knows you have run the setup)

for the list of plugins, you may want to enable the ones you have just installed: 

```
/main/plugins [OpenFT] OpenFT:Gnutella:FastTrack
```

incoming directory can be whatever you want to make it, I chose to just keep everything in /usr/share/giFT: 

```
/download/incoming [~/.giFT/incoming] /usr/share/giFT/incoming
```

"completed downloads" directory: 

```
/download/completed [~/.giFT/completed] /usr/share/giFT/completed
```

The config files have now been saved to ~/.giFT/ and we almost have your new p2p server set up. Last, we need to make some updates to /etc/conf.d/gift in order for everything to work properly. As I like to use /usr/share/giFT as the main repository of fun stuff to share (just to keep it all in one place), I will use it for examples here. Note that other users may prefer to put this into /usr/local. Whatever you set your incoming/share directories to be to, you may want to consider that folder for the main part of giFT. Edit /etc/conf.d/gift and change the settings how you like. Normally the defaults are fine there.

Now we're done setting up the config files! The last thing to do is to move the config files created by the above user. This can be done with a simple:

```
# cp -a /home/<whateveruser>/.giFT/* /usr/share/giFT/
```

Now all that's left to do for the server is to start the daemon:

```
# rc-update add gift default

# /etc/init.d/gift start
```

Section 2.1.0: Client Setup

There are a number of clients/frontends to chose from for the system you will be using to connect to your new giFT server. I like apollon (kde/qt-based) the best, but giftui (gtk) is also good, and so is giftcurs (ncurses).

Section 2.1.1: Apollon Setup

Apollon is a very beautiful frontend for giFT. Simply

```
# emerge apollon
```

 and everything should be done for you. To connect apollon to your central server, just run:

```
$ apollon -s server_ip:1213
```

 and be sure to replace server_ip with the internal address/hostname of the server computer.

Section 2.1.2: GiFTui Setup

```
# emerge giftui
```

giftui will automatically come up with a dialogue of what host you want to connect to. Just put in the information for your central server.

Section 2.1.3: GiFTcurs Setup

```
# emerge giftcurs
```

```
$ giFTcurs -s server_ip:1213
```

Section 2.1.4: GiFToxic Setup

```
# emerge giftoxic
```

```
$ giFToxic -s server_ip:1213
```

Hopefully this howto has been helpful to you and shows you a possible new use for the giFT init script, along with optimizing your home network.

----------

## viperlin

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

>  *celloandy wrote:*   The next time Sharman decides to change the protocol, we're screwed again. 
> 
> Anything but! There are many active developers for such plugins- most human resources are currently being used to develop the main giFT daemon.
> 
>  *kronon wrote:*   I asked that my self yesterday (Hot to make apollon connect to an other gift deamon). The answer is you can't. Sorry.
> ...

 

ok i've had similar for a while under a gift user.

but using an nfs mount for the saved files and such only one person on my network (my dad) can delete the files with ease, i have to ssh in  :Sad: 

any way to set the permissions on downloaded files with gift, i couldn't find anything in the config file comments that even closely resembled it.

----------

## Squinky86

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> any way to set the permissions on downloaded files with gift, i couldn't find anything in the config file comments that even closely resembled it.

 

ok, sounds like you have nfs issues here, as it is nfs which gives clients the ability to write to those shared directories. Check your config files, especially make sure that /etc/exports on the server system is set up like:

```
/usr/share/giFT/completed ip.range.of.localnetwork(rw,no_root_squash)
```

and that it is being mounted properly

----------

## viperlin

was using "/mnt/gift 192.168.0.0/24(rw,async,all_squash,anonuid=1000,anongid=100)"

but the no_root still doesnt work

the downloaded files are stored in a subdir

/mnt/gift/completed

when they are downloaded they are property of the gift user

----------

## odegard

lol, the reason "giftd -v" didn't work for me was that I didn't set the first value to a non-zero value (those devious developers).

Edit .giFT/config and set the first value to something else than 0 and it will start, atleast it did for me.

----------

## woZa

I have giFT installed on my server and connect to it with gift-ui from the client.

```
giftd -d
```

 logged in as root on the server works fine.

```
giftd -d
```

 logged in as user gift on the server works fine.

rc-update add gift default on the server shows no errors at boot time but I have to ssh into the server and run 

```
giftd -d
```

 before the client can connect.

If I add giftd -d to 

```
/etc/conf.d/local.start
```

 then I get the "setup is not complete..." error

Any ideas??

2nd problem is that Gnutella won't connect. giftd.log shows

```

[16:34:07] Gnutella: gt_gnutella.c:352(gnutella_start): Starting Gnutella plugin

[16:34:07] Gnutella: file_cache.c:107(file_cache_load): loaded filecache for /home/gift/.giFT/Gnutella/gwebcaches. nlines = 91

[16:34:07] Gnutella: file_cache.c:67(file_cache_load): couldnt open /home/gift/.giFT/Gnutella/bad_gwebcaches for reading: No such file or directory

[16:34:07] Gnutella: file_cache.c:35(file_cache_new): failed loading /home/gift/.giFT/Gnutella/bad_gwebcaches

[16:34:07] Gnutella: gt_gnutella.c:245(bind_gnutella_port): entered

[16:34:07] Gnutella: bound to port 6364

[16:34:07] Gnutella: file_cache.c:107(file_cache_load): loaded filecache for /home/gift/.giFT/Gnutella/stable_nodes. nlines = 0

[16:34:07] Gnutella: file_cache.c:107(file_cache_load): loaded filecache for /home/gift/.giFT/Gnutella/recent_nodes. nlines = 0

[16:34:07] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[16:34:07] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[16:34:07] Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:809(gt_web_cache_update): Not updating webcaches: servent 204 days old

[16:34:07] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

[16:34:17] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[16:34:17] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[16:34:17] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

[16:34:27] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[16:34:27] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[16:34:27] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...
```

and on and on and on...

I have tried the Gnutella plugin on its own but the same error applies. Latest versions of all plugins and gift.

Any clues?

Thanks in advance

----------

## viperlin

 *woZa wrote:*   

> I have giFT installed on my server and connect to it with gift-ui from the client.
> 
> ```
> giftd -d
> ```
> ...

 

first it would be "rc-update add giftd default"

but there is no startup script for gift last time i looked (i just looked on my pc, there is no /etc/init.d/giftd here)

gnutella seems to be trying to use a file that doesnt exist. i do not have this file and do not know what options you are using for it to want this file  :Smile: 

hope some of that helped, lets see what others can do  :Very Happy: 

----------

## woZa

```
cat /etc/init.d/gift
```

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-p2p/gift/files/gift.initd,v 1.3 2004/07/15 00:20:21 agriffis Exp $

depend() {

        need net

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting giFTd"

        start-stop-daemon --quiet --start -c ${USER} --make-pidfile \

                --pidfile /var/run/giftd.pid --exec /usr/bin/giftd -- \

                --local-dir=${SHAREDIR} &>${LOG} &

        renice ${NICE} -u ${USER} >/dev/null

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping giFTd - please wait"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/giftd.pid

        eend $?

}

restart() {

        svc_stop

        sleep 10

        svc_start

}
```

It is this error that I am suspicious about

```
[16:34:07] Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:809(gt_web_cache_update): Not updating webcaches: servent 204 days old
```

The file/folder it can't find is just the bad gwebcaches. Don't think this is the problem...  :Confused: 

----------

## Pseud

Seems like my Apollon never manages to connect to the Gnutella and OpenFT  networks (and FastTrack sucks, IMO)

What do I do?

TIA

----------

## poormanscomputer

 *Quote:*   

> [16:34:07] Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:809(gt_web_cache_update): Not updating webcaches: servent 204 days old

 

I'm getting this too. I have my Gnutella.conf and all the files in my ~/ and /usr/share/giFT directories...anyone have any ideas?

poorman

----------

## Jessejames187

(not sure if this has been asked elsewhere)

I downloaded a few files with giFT/Apollon.. .and I went to the file that it said they should be in, and nothing... nada... zip. It said it downloaded them too =(. 

Anyone know what I n00bed up? or is it a real bug or something?

----------

## Squinky86

 *Jessejames187 wrote:*   

> I downloaded a few files with giFT/Apollon.. .and I went to the file that it said they should be in, and nothing... nada... zip. It said it downloaded them too =(. 

 

# updatedb

# locate <filename>

see if your computer can find it anywhere  :Smile: 

As for the giftd init script, that is only suggested for if you have a central server you want your frontends to connect to, and you have to create the giftd.conf manually as it is impossible to know what frontends you will be using. You could just copy one from ~/.giFT/giftd.conf after running gift-setup though.

----------

## poormanscomputer

bump

----------

## blaksaga

Hmmm...all of the files I have tried to download got tossed in the corrupt folder...and they're all fucked up to.  Something is seriously wrong with gift.

Also, I haev not been able to connect to gnutella.  Originally I would get a "Cannot write gnutella.conf" or something similar when running gift-setup but found it was because of permissions.  After a quick chown and chmod, I was able to rerun gift-setup and it seemed to work...even though it still won't connect to gnutella.

*sigh

Edit: I think it might be fake shit or something because when I search for a song I come up with a couple hundred results...all from the same two or three users.

/me heads back to IRC to download music   :Smile: 

----------

## kavau

I've set up giftd, run gift-setup and all that, but the Gnutella plugin keeps complaining:

```

[15:34:27] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[15:34:27] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[15:34:27] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

```

I get this message every 10 seconds, and Gnutella is not able to make any connections. This question has popped up quite a few times on this and similar threads, but I've not found a satisfying answer so far.  :Sad: 

It seems to me that Gnutella isn't even trying to connect to all the hosts in the webcache file. Is it not able to parse the file for some reason?

Please help! Thx

----------

## PwNeR

I too am having this same problem... 

```

[18:27:45] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[18:27:45] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

[18:27:55] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[18:27:55] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[18:27:55] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

[18:28:05] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[18:28:05] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[18:28:05] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

```

Anyone have a solution?  :Sad: 

----------

## arcadionus

me too:

[00:56:18] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

[00:56:18] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[00:56:18] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

Yet fasttrack anf openft seem to work fine. I could post my

apropriate config-files, if requested.

----------

## xcript

 *arcadionus wrote:*   

> me too:
> 
> [00:56:18] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...
> 
> [00:56:18] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0
> ...

 

Yup. Same here.  :Sad: 

----------

## robg

 *arcadionus wrote:*   

> me too:
> 
> [00:56:18] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...
> 
> [00:56:18] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0
> ...

 

I poked around the giFT site on Sourceforge and found out that there is apparently a bug which doesn't allow gift-gnutella to process entries in gwebcache. And this is further complicated by the problem that the nodes file in the current release is empty.

This    thread on sourceforge discusses the problem.

In short to fix gnutella, obtain a current node and gwebcache file and update the Gnutella directory in your working giFT directory.  You can obtain sample files from:

http://mikeb.servehttp.com/nodes

http://mikeb.servehttp.com/gwebcaches

----------

## sepulchron

thx, works great.

----------

## Ceapollo

 *robg wrote:*   

>  *arcadionus wrote:*   me too:
> 
> [00:56:18] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...
> 
> [00:56:18] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0
> ...

 

I have tried what both of the links still can not get gnutella to work still the same problem  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Illissius

Oh my God, it works now. [Gnutella, that is.] I may finally be able to stop wineing Shareaza...

...though I'd probably want an eDonkey and preferably a G2 plugin as well before I do that.

----------

## eGore911

PLEASE update the howto to use:

```
echo "net-p2p/gift ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; emerge gift
```

instead of

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift
```

Otherwise you definitely break things in gentoo and the old method should no longer be used.

Thanks

----------

## Squinky86

 *eGore911 wrote:*   

> PLEASE update the howto to use:
> 
> ```
> echo "net-p2p/gift ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; emerge gift
> ```
> ...

 

Heh, sorry about that, I wasn't thinking... anyways, the required version of gift is now stable in portage, so the howto on page 3 was updated to reflect that.

Also, for the people wanting to help the gnutella network out and have the bandwidth to share, check out http://portage.squinky.gotdns.com/net-p2p/gwebcache/ and get that running on your server. WARNING: this is a bandwidth hog and even years after you uninstall it, you will be getting hits to it. It's like taking a hammer to your webserver and pounding it over and over again. Only install this into a virtual host so you can remove the vhost when you see how stupid you were by installing it. Well, you were warned, so please go install it now if you know what you're doing. I'm debating putting this into portage because of how deadly it can be to a home server... suggestions?

----------

## psiworks

Hi,

I have gift 0.11.7 installed. (Never had gift before; this is a fresh install.) I emerged gift itself just fine, but when I tried to emerge gnutella and openft plugins, I got the error saying that  the giftproto library couldn't be found:

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lgiftproto
```

Then I did a qkpg -l gift; there's no libgiftproto, only libgift. Does anybody else have the same issue? Any solution?

----------

## ag_x

psiworks try the 0.11.6 ebuild instead of 0.11.7.

Look here.

----------

## kavau

 *robg wrote:*   

> I poked around the giFT site on Sourceforge and found out that there is apparently a bug which doesn't allow gift-gnutella to process entries in gwebcache. And this is further complicated by the problem that the nodes file in the current release is empty.
> 
> This    thread on sourceforge discusses the problem.
> 
> In short to fix gnutella, obtain a current node and gwebcache file and update the Gnutella directory in your working giFT directory.  You can obtain sample files from:
> ...

 

Works great here! Thanks robg!

----------

## Squinky86

Thanks for the ideas robg. If you sync, you can now run

$ sh /usr/portage/net-p2p/gift-gnutella/files/cacheupdate.sh

and it will update your gwebcaches, which will fetch new hosts and nodes for you  :Smile: .

----------

## BWoso

Running that will just update Gnutella's files when you emerge sync?  I'm a little confused on what it does.

----------

## Squinky86

The script will fetch good caches, which in turn will give you good hosts. By running this script, you'll notice that gift-gnutella may also even connect a little faster if you don't have good caches.

See http://www.gnucleus.com/gwebcache/ for more information.

----------

## itson

[15:28:54] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[15:28:54] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[15:28:54] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

what am i doing wrong???

----------

## BWoso

same thing I am getting.  I couldn't get fasttrack to work and when I ran that sh script fasttrack started to work but not gnutella?

----------

## amiatrome

[quote="robg"] *arcadionus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In short to fix gnutella, obtain a current node and gwebcache file and update the Gnutella directory in your working giFT directory.  You can obtain sample files from:
> 
> http://mikeb.servehttp.com/nodes
> ...

 

Thanks! I was looking for those.

Given this is a giFT tips thread, would someone pls tip me as to how to disallow peers from browsing my shared folders? I can't seem to find the option.  :Shocked: 

[edit:] I found it after all.Last edited by amiatrome on Thu Sep 23, 2004 12:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MooktaKiNG

The best way to setup gift is to install apollon.

Then removing your ~/.giFT folder.

Start apollon and use the quickstart wizard.

Do: mkdir ~/.giFT/Gnutella

Then goto apollon configuration. Click on advanced tab.

Click add plugins.

Then goto /usr/lib/giFT/ folder and one by one add all three plugins.

Restart apollon.

Thats it. All done for you. 

Now you can use the apollon GUi config to configure giFT. It starts and stops giFT for you.

----------

## BWoso

I just did rm -frv .giFT

started apollon

ran mkdir .giFT/Gnutella

added the plugins

and now it won't connect to anything  :Sad: 

----------

## millenium_psyrax

gift is a piece of crap, well maybe not gift and openft, see, gift and openft work, but it never connects to gnutella or fasttrack and the upstream guys are essentially assholes who get mad at ya when you ask why it ain't working. So hopeless piece of shit software with no support. You get what you pay for, and unlike a lot of other things in the Linux world, when using giFT you really do feel that you have got nothing for nothing. Maybe they'll charge for the actually working version, who knows (perhaps their marketing ploy)

I've nodes files for Gnutella and FastTrack and all the .conf stuff seems alright. Has anyone got Gnutella and FastTrack actually connected. If so, give me a tip or something. I mainly want FastTrack to work, I don't care about Gnutella, tis crap anyway. So if you got FastTrack working, tell us how to do it. Plus I don't want to install Apollon, I don't use KDE or QT.

----------

## amiatrome

 *millenium_psyrax wrote:*   

> gift is a piece of crap, well maybe not gift and openft, see, gift and openft work, but it never connects to gnutella or fasttrack and the upstream guys are essentially assholes who get mad at ya when you ask why it ain't working.
> 
> I've nodes files for Gnutella and FastTrack and all the .conf stuff seems alright. Has anyone got Gnutella and FastTrack actually connected. If so, give me a tip or something. I mainly want FastTrack to work, I don't care about Gnutella, tis crap anyway. So if you got FastTrack working, tell us how to do it. Plus I don't want to install Apollon, I don't use KDE or QT.

 

I can't help regarding your connection problems since I probably did what you already did to get connected(see my previous post).

But I want to tell you that Gnutella isn't crap. My most current Gnutella speeds measured 92KB/s.

If you wanna talk about crap networks however, you can't get any closer than FastTrack. It's generally filled with leechers, fakes and RIAA more than any other networks. I dropped it and switched to OpenFT and I get better search hits constantly. Hope I help you there!   :Smile: 

----------

## RedSonja

The fasttrack plugin works fine for me. I simply emerged gift, the plugins and giFTcurs, adjusted some settings (gift-setup) and I was good to go. The only thing is I can't connect to Gnutella,the other things work just fine.

----------

## Illissius

All three work for me... either FastTrack or OpenFT worked out of the box, can't remember which, the other worked once I ran the config thingy, and so did Gnutella once I followed the tip that was posted a page or so back.

Also, slightly off topic, but what, if any, is the difference between this and MLDonkey? Both are daemon-based with a seperate GUI frontend, and have multinetwork support through a plugin architecture. The only difference I can discern is that MLDonkey has plugins for a *hell* of a lot more networks, and most of them work - eDonkey, Overnet, Gnutella, Gnutella2, OpenFT, Piolet, FastTrack, Soulseek, OpenNap, and the list goes on.

----------

## spockpv

I can't find out which ports to use in fasttrack.conf and giftd.conf.

I'm behind a NAT and opened port 6911.

Running giftd -v all I get is a list like that:

...

[14:53:25] FastTrack: fst_session.c:119(fst_session_connect): connecting to 24.244.61.119:1791, load: 46%

[14:53:25] FastTrack: fst_session.c:152(fst_session_disconnect): disconnected from 24.244.61.119:1791

[14:53:25] FastTrack: fst_session.c:119(fst_session_connect): connecting to 24.150.196.28:3327, load: 46%

[14:53:33] FastTrack: fst_session.c:152(fst_session_disconnect): disconnected from 24.150.196.28:3327

[14:53:33] FastTrack: fst_session.c:119(fst_session_connect): connecting to 24.226.67.209:2836, load: 45%

[14:53:33] FastTrack: fst_session.c:152(fst_session_disconnect): disconnected from 24.226.67.209:2836

[14:53:33] FastTrack: fst_session.c:119(fst_session_connect): connecting to 24.157.21.203:1227, load: 45%

[14:53:37] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:223(fst_plugin_discover_callback): discovery cycle complete: 10 pings, 0 pongs, 0 others

[14:53:41] FastTrack: fst_session.c:152(fst_session_disconnect): disconnected from 24.157.21.203:1227

[14:53:41] FastTrack: fst_session.c:119(fst_session_connect): connecting to 24.82.255.252:2155, load: 44%

[14:53:41] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:154(fst_plugin_connect_next): discovery cycle started with 10 UDP pings

[14:53:49] FastTrack: fst_session.c:152(fst_session_disconnect): disconnected from 24.82.255.252:2155

[14:53:49] FastTrack: fst_session.c:119(fst_session_connect): connecting to 24.201.136.186:3296, load: 44%

...

and giftcurs doesn't show any online users.

I suppose the problem is with port settings, but I've mixed it all up... 

Any help?

----------

## plbe

 *spockpv wrote:*   

> I can't find out which ports to use in fasttrack.conf and giftd.conf.
> 
> I'm behind a NAT and opened port 6911.
> 
> Running giftd -v all I get is a list like that:
> ...

 

I get that same crap never had this problem before so I dunno I've tryed the other plugins as well none want to connect

----------

## grinfish

I have exaclty the same problem.... and another one: If I run giftd as user I get connection errors also from openFT.... I think that's has something to do with my firewall..... but how do I configure my firewall??? I'm using pppoe to connect.

----------

## Jeremy_Z

I had it, then no more, then it is back on a new install on a different machine. Go figure. It probably just takes time until it can get a server list ? Or can we update the nodes list manually ?

----------

## plbe

straight from #gift on freenode....

03:45 PM - Topic for #gift: Problems with gnutella? 

http://sphere.chronosempire.org.uk/~HEx/tmp/gift-gnutella-0.0.10-rc1.tar.gz || 

http://gift.sf.net/contact.mhtml || Be patient for networks to 

          connect, it may take 15 mins or more

----------

## Jeremy_Z

Yes, FT is connected now, just wait .. a long time.

----------

## cram

The nodes files gets outdated fairly quickly, so if it's your first time running giFT, or your first time in a while, it can take a long time to connect.  Once you have a current nodes file though, it should be just a few seconds.

----------

## grinfish

Ok, OpenFT always connects very quickly.... but Fasttrack and Gnutella don't connect.... What if all the nodes are outdated??? Can someone send a link with a list of working nodes for Fasttrack and Gnutella??? That would be great!!!

----------

## Jeremy_Z

Let it run a few hours, it took me a long time for FT t oconnect. I don't know for GNutella.

----------

## cram

Here's part of my FastTrack nodes file

```
# <host> <port> <klass> <load> <last_seen>

24.252.85.229 1670 1 90 1096775567

66.25.114.90 2262 1 90 1096775567

24.25.205.252 32656 1 90 1096775687

24.52.115.117 1293 1 90 1096775687

24.255.16.230 1872 1 90 1096775687

24.128.41.206 2524 1 90 1096775567

24.251.163.95 1535 1 90 1096775567

65.35.185.167 1860 1 90 1096775687

24.214.48.233 1526 1 90 1096775684

64.180.161.108 1818 1 90 1096775624

142.162.164.13 2982 1 90 1096775684

68.12.253.119 3578 1 90 1096775684

24.31.167.190 1180 1 90 1096775684

67.164.174.176 1214 1 90 1096775684

24.185.126.93 2209 1 90 1096775684

66.69.103.79 2473 1 90 1096775624

68.230.222.15 2836 1 90 1096775684

24.186.67.247 1896 1 89 1096775687

24.251.3.111 2212 1 89 1096775687
```

See if that helps

----------

## Malcolm

after copying over the nodes and gwebcache files gnutella connects very quickly (~1min), fasttrack takes ~5mins to connect.

Just chill out, you can get all your MP3's and p0rn if you just relax and let it do its thing.

nodes for fast track:

```

24.13.10.208 2606 1 40 1073050658

66.69.195.35 1830 1 35 1073050598

204.210.147.227 3717 1 33 1073050538

24.162.18.195 2458 1 31 1073050658

66.27.190.26 3665 1 17 1073050598

213.112.6.160 2461 1 86 1073050418

172.131.14.48 2507 1 69 1073050418

213.65.231.131 1215 1 59 1073050418

66.69.18.9 1350 1 55 1073050418

81.226.251.103 1822 1 54 1073050478

12.229.236.204 2180 1 52 1073050418

66.61.83.209 1383 1 44 1073050418

24.208.9.86 1913 1 42 1073050418

65.25.5.214 2025 1 41 1073050418

156.111.147.97 1634 1 90 1072996849

66.56.205.66 3529 1 90 1072996849

66.68.244.195 3721 1 89 1072996849

66.31.159.114 2666 1 88 1072996877

65.93.13.59 3412 1 87 1072997029

65.86.234.35 2842 1 87 1072997029

```

----------

## grinfish

Ok, the Fasttrack nodes helped! FastTrack connects now within a few seconds.  But Gnutella still doesn't work! Can someone post a nodes-list for gnutella? Thanx for the FastTrack nodes!

----------

## grinfish

Ok, now everyhing works fine. I used the gnutella nodes-list from robg: http://mikeb.servehttp.com/nodes, http://mikeb.servehttp.com/gwebcaches

Now Gnutella, FastTrack and OpenFT connects very fast! And the download speed is great!!! Bye bye Sharezea and kazaa!! Bye bye wine   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pyreneesjim

I finally managed to get gnutella working by using those node lists, thanks for posting them grinfish.

I had trouble connecting to OpenFT, left it on all night and still it kept getting connection refused. After reading about the state of the OpenFT network I changed my class in OpenFT.conf to be class 7 (index, search and user node). To do this you need to have berkdb support enabled. Just setting the use flag isn't enough at the mo see bug 35424. I used quickpkg to make a binary package:-

```

> etcat -v db 

#choose the version that is installed in slot 4, in mycase 4.0.14-r2

> quickpkg =sys-libs/db-4.0.14-r2

> emerge unmerge  =sys-libs/db-4.0.14-r2

> USE="berkdb" emerge gift-openft

> emerge -K =sys-libs/db-4.0.14-r2

```

I ignored the dire warnings about unmerging a system package.

FastTrack by the way just worked out of the box.

Hope this helps anyone else having problems.

----------

## mikkelhoegh

yuck. Filesharing and ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in the same thread... Too much evil!

----------

## seringen

 *mikkelhoegh wrote:*   

> yuck. Filesharing and ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in the same thread... Too much evil!

 

TASTY!  don't patronize people for setting up something that's completely legal to do.  It'd be better to point out that the guide should use  /etc/portage/package.keywords instead.

----------

